# ASPC Lookup



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 27, 2010)

Can somebody look to see if this Jr. mare is registered ASPC, I already know that she is AMHR registered.

Graham's Magic Mystery

Thanks in Advance !


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 27, 2010)

The sire and dam are reg shetlands but the filly is not as of now.


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 27, 2010)

Thank You for looking for me.

I see you have Michigan's Image of the Future, he is a cute fellow, Scott saw him at Taylors as a foal.


----------



## minimomNC (Oct 27, 2010)

We love him, he is such a wonderful horse and we can't wait to have him fit and ready to show. He still belongs to Cheryl Powell but we are leasing him for next year to show. We are very lucky.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 27, 2010)

I own this mares full brother - Graham's The Gambler...

I believe she is up in Michigan right now with the McKeith's.


----------

